# Florida Whitetail



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

Bagged him on dec. 8th at around 5:35pm.  He was trailing  close behind a doe and came out about 50 yards in front of me.   what a rush!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 11, 2007)

ju015dd said:


> Bagged him on dec. 8th at around 5:35pm.  He was trailing  close behind a doe and came out about 50 yards in front of me.   what a rush!



Great deer!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Stud of a Florida deer!


----------



## Duramax (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats on a super nice FLA deer!


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats a very good FL Buck .
That whole area up there holds some gooduns
 Eglin AFB is realy a good place Mobility Impaired Hunt.

 Congrats on a fine one !!!

  BCW


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Fellow Tallahasseean*

Great Deer!!!  Congratulations, and a fine way to start out the second phase of the season!  Shoot him around Tallahassee, or somewhere else?


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 11, 2007)

CONGRATS

very nice buck


----------



## leo (Dec 11, 2007)

*Congrats*

thats a fine buck, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice buck...I see you were wearing the original Mossy Oak Camo..

Thanks for serving..


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, great deer.
Congratulations.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Great Deer!!!  Congratulations, and a fine way to start out the second phase of the season!  Shoot him around Tallahassee, or somewhere else?



yeap, north of tallahasse, out past bannerman rd.  maybe 10 min from the ga, fl line


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Hunting close to home........*

Dang, sounds like the same place I shot the one in my avatar.  Off Meridan or Thomasville Rd?


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 11, 2007)

Very impressive Fl buck! congrats!


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Dang, sounds like the same place I shot the one in my avatar.  Off Meridan or Thomasville Rd?



out off thomasville rd


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay.  If you ever need any help hunting them Plantations be sure and drop me a line.  I live right there near Lake Iamonnia in K.L.'s.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Okay.  If you ever need any help hunting them Plantations be sure and drop me a line.  I live right there near Lake Iamonnia in K.L.'s.



cool man, i live right here in killearn commons


----------



## WSB (Dec 11, 2007)

Great Florida buck, congrats!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 11, 2007)

Great buck. Especially for your neck of the woods.


----------



## Carp (Dec 11, 2007)

Great Buck!


----------



## Jubal (Dec 11, 2007)

You think somebody missed him with that neck wound?


----------



## Hoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome Florida buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Pistol_Fan (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations on a really nice buck! I also thank you for serving.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

Jubal said:


> You think somebody missed him with that neck wound?



more than likely that is what it was.  I sure am glad he got away.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 11, 2007)

Pistol_Fan said:


> Congratulations on a really nice buck! I also thank you for serving.



thanks man


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 12, 2007)

Figured I would post up a couple more pics.  Considering I had my first baby boy and first big buck all in the same week.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 12, 2007)

Great pictures and congratulations on the newest member of the family!  You should have hung the baby on the tines like a cradle.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 12, 2007)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Great pictures and congratulations on the newest member of the family!  You should have hung the baby on the tines like a cradle.



hahahah, I was thinking about it  wife wouldnt let me though


----------



## Postal Buck (Dec 12, 2007)

*Awesome Buck !!!!*

Florida does have some nice deer up in that area.  We had a lease at one time around Jasper.  Killed 9 bucks over a 5 yr. period , QDM , between 3 of us on 160 acres. With the newborn son and your buck , looks like Christmas came early .   God Bless and THANKS FOR FIGHTING FOR OUR FREEDOM IN THE U.S.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 13, 2007)

Postal Buck said:


> Florida does have some nice deer up in that area.  We had a lease at one time around Jasper.  Killed 9 bucks over a 5 yr. period , QDM , between 3 of us on 160 acres. With the newborn son and your buck , looks like Christmas came early .   God Bless and THANKS FOR FIGHTING FOR OUR FREEDOM IN THE U.S.




Thanks man, Christmas did come early!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 13, 2007)

Man !!....Thats a stud for sure !!! CONGRATS !!.


Thanks for what you do also my friend !


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 13, 2007)

Great buck man!


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 13, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Man !!....Thats a stud for sure !!! CONGRATS !!.
> 
> 
> Thanks for what you do also my friend !


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Dec 13, 2007)

Seeing big FL bucks like that make me think twice about crossing the state line some weekends. 

I still haven't killed one in GA to top the ones we take off our private land here in North FL. 


Super Nice Buck !!!!

SHHH! You are letting the secret out !!


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 13, 2007)

Michael Lee said:


> Great buck man!



thanks man, that is a nice website you have there.


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 15, 2007)

DixieDeerSlayer said:


> Seeing big FL bucks like that make me think twice about crossing the state line some weekends.
> 
> I still haven't killed one in GA to top the ones we take off our private land here in North FL.
> 
> ...



  Don't worry, I know how to keep  a secret.  I already got guys from work trying to get to me take them out  where I got him.


----------



## Swampslayr (Dec 19, 2007)

great deer.. Congrats


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 19, 2007)

Swampslayr said:


> great deer.. Congrats


----------



## cburke (Dec 20, 2007)

great buck


----------



## secondseason (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a hoss!  Congratulations!


----------



## larpyn (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome buck. congrats!


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 20, 2007)

THANKS everyone, I talked to the taxidermist today and he will be done in 2 to 3 months so I can't wait to post up the pics.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2007)

Florida does have some big deer. Leon, Jefferson, and Gasden Co are all in the books.

This deer was killed about 3 miles from my house.

http://myfwc.com/whatsnew/06/statewide/recordbuck_photos.html


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 21, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Nice buck...I see you were wearing the original Mossy Oak Camo..
> 
> Thanks for serving..




Congrats to you, sir.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 21, 2007)

Core Lokt said:


> Florida does have some big deer. Leon, Jefferson, and Gasden Co are all in the books.
> 
> This deer was killed about 3 miles from my house.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/whatsnew/06/statewide/recordbuck_photos.html





Shhhh!


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 21, 2007)

Core Lokt said:


> Florida does have some big deer. Leon, Jefferson, and Gasden Co are all in the books.
> 
> This deer was killed about 3 miles from my house.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/whatsnew/06/statewide/recordbuck_photos.html





yeah, that deer is a hoss.  I met the guy who took the guy who killed that one today while at work.  he showed us that one along with some other crazy big ones they have taken out on the their prop.


----------



## Slippin (Dec 22, 2007)

dont forget Alachua county



Core Lokt said:


> Florida does have some big deer. Leon, Jefferson, and Gasden Co are all in the books.
> 
> This deer was killed about 3 miles from my house.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/whatsnew/06/statewide/recordbuck_photos.html


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 22, 2007)

thanx fer that pic dude  it was a kool pic then it got better .thanx fer sharin  congrats on the buck  but double on yer lil man-- awsome


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 22, 2007)

redneckcamo said:


> thanx fer that pic dude  it was a kool pic then it got better .thanx fer sharin  congrats on the buck  but double on yer lil man-- awsome



  thanks


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 27, 2007)

Update, I just found out that my buck will be the cover page for the Jan. Woods and Water Magazine in Florida.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got my Woods n Water and guess who's mug is plastered all over the front of it.  

Way to go man !!  

You have made it to the big times!!!!!!


----------



## ju015dd (Dec 30, 2007)

DixieDeerSlayer said:


> I just got my Woods n Water and guess who's mug is plastered all over the front of it.
> 
> Way to go man !!
> 
> You have made it to the big times!!!!!!



hahahah, thanks bud!!  I was stoked when I got the email from them.


----------



## Rem 742 (Jan 1, 2008)

Magnificent for Fl.


----------



## artemis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice deer!  Wish I could come across one like that where I live in Central Florida.  Look forward to seeing that Woods n Water cover, I need to go pick one up.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice deer! I live off T'ville Rd myself. Used to see big deer (not quite that big though) where the Walmart is now.


----------



## ju015dd (Jan 3, 2008)

artemis said:


> Nice deer!  Wish I could come across one like that where I live in Central Florida.  Look forward to seeing that Woods n Water cover, I need to go pick one up.



thanks!!







pacecars said:


> Nice deer! I live off T'ville Rd myself. Used to see big deer (not quite that big though) where the Walmart is now.



yeah there are some nice deer out this way.  you live right down the road from me then.


----------

